# Zeus X Dual as a single built



## GerrieP (18/8/19)

Good day. I hope (know) someone has tried this before. My question is if I can rigg my Zeus dual X with a single coil. Mainly to save on juice if that will be the case. Atleast till I can buy a single RTA.
But for now till month end mainly for my juice to last. Thanks in advance. Newbie out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (18/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/19)

Sure you can, I have been running my Zeus X with a single coil since I got it. The trick is to use a 4mm ID coil so that you have enough cotton to fill up the juice channels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (18/8/19)

Yeah, I did this when I first got my Zeus X. Runs quite well in single coil mode as long as you build with a 4mm coil, and raise the coil a little higher so the airflow hits the coil nicely. 

Still most satisfying in dual coil mode though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/8/19)

yes. Currently running a dual with single coil.3mm ID. Also had a flat coil in there to fill the space but I got dry hits when puffing too long.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP (18/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (18/8/19)

Thanks Guys. Had to work with what I had. Will get a 4mm coil in the week. For now I am puffing away. Flavor a bit muted as expected and advised. But starting they DIY(one shot) end next week. Thanks again for a awesome support group. Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (18/8/19)

You could always loosen up the wraps and tighten over a 4mm mandrel or screw driver.



GerrieP said:


> Thanks Guys. Had to work with what I had. Will get a 4mm coil in the week. For now I am puffing away. Flavor a bit muted as expected and advised. But starting they DIY(one shot) end next week. Thanks again for a awesome support group. Cheers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

